# Pranic's Challange



## pranicfever (May 19, 2006)

*All members who wish to enter this Contest Must be over 18*​
*Contest Guidelines: (please note this is an essay contest)*


** Three Winners Will be Chosen; also what they have written will be posted for all others to read when the Winners are Announced.*

** This contest will be open from May 20th - July 4th then please allow time to review all entrys.*

** Each entry will be E-mailed to me at [email protected]*

** Please think about what your writing, I am looking for something personal, something touching, something real. *

** You may only send One Entry*

** As stated above all participants must be over the age of 18*

** Shipping on the items are paid for by myself regardless of where you live; If you live in Greenland... It'll be shipped to Greenland at no charge to you. *

** Please Use Spell Check on All Entrys. I'm not picky on grammer but please let it be readable.*

*-----------------------*
*Prizes:*

*1st Place: Blown Glass Bong*
*2nd Place: Blown Glass Spoon*
*3rd Place: Blown Glass Spoon or Chillum*

*Recognition on the forum from you winning entrys*

*-----------------------*
_*In your essays please look upon some of the following ideas:*_

** How Smoking Marijuana Has Effected your life both good and bad...*
** How you feel about people who are driving while using Marijuana...*
** If you use Marijuana for medical reasons explain why...*
** How you first started smoking...*
** Your views on Marijuana Legislation.... *
** Why you cultivate*

*-----------------------*
*Those are just a few of those ideas for you all... Remember I'm looking for Personal Essays... Personal, In depth essays.. I want to know about you've lives and what marijuana has done for you and how you feel about it.. In all senses... Have Fun Boys and girls You have a little over a month*


----------



## pranicfever (May 19, 2006)

*Any questions.. Please post them here... Thank You*


----------



## Kindbud (May 19, 2006)

oh Im all over this one I WANT THAT BONG
Im going to spend all day writting this thing 
Peace and how are you going to ship it?


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

mmmm sounds nice but do i have to write an essay in english?????
                                       (im from PR i not very good on writing an essay in english)


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Expect mine sometime next week. 

What I'd do PC is write it in your language then use an online translator. just put a note at the top that it was translated. 

P.S. Pranic
Pranic, do you know how much shipping costs are? Overseas gets very expensive. and some countries prohibit those kind of "utensils" to be shipped in there borders. May want to do some research.
Also better make sure those things are spotless prior to shipping.


----------



## Ogof (May 19, 2006)

Quoteth Pranic... 
"Those are just a few of those ideas for you all... Remember I'm looking for *Personal* Essays... *Personal*, In depth essays.. I want to know about you've lives and what marijuana has done for you and how you feel about it.. In all senses... Have Fun Boys and girls You have a little over a month."

First you say goodbye and now you are back. Please excuse my security
paranoia, however red flags jumped up here.
You want essays on PERSONAL information on our cannabis use and you want to know about OUR LIVES.

If anyone is going to participate,please use discretion. Trust no one.
LEO can be anyone. This is the internet. It is a warzone.

_This is my opinion of this matter and not the opinion of the forum moderators or owner of the forum. My opinion is just that, my opinion.
If you do not agree, please just keep it to yourself. I am not trying to start a flame war._


----------



## pranicfever (May 19, 2006)

*To answer Shipping Questions*: *Shipping Costs alot....Let me handle that.. This one is on me... No matter the place i'll ship it... If Items as such are prohibited It will be shipped stealth.* 

*These Items are All BRAND NEW.. Wouldn't put them up for contest if they weren't*

*As for your concerns on Personal Issues... I'm not asking for your name.. or your address... (unless your a winner and even then all information is kept secret and after the items are recieved then i destroy all info.) I'm just asking for personal experiances... Names can be changed if you use someone elses name... Just as long as it's Real... Yes people I'm looking for real.*

*Oh yeah... as for the questions about it being written in enlish... you know i can always use an online translator.... or you can.. just let me know that your main language isn't english and it will be taken into consideration when overviewing all the Eassays... That is not a problem at all. *


----------



## pranicfever (May 19, 2006)

*To Quote Ogof:*

"First you say goodbye and now you are back. Please excuse my security
paranoia, however red flags jumped up here.
You want essays on PERSONAL information on our cannabis use and you want to know about OUR LIVES. If anyone is going to participate,please use discretion. Trust no one.
LEO can be anyone. This is the internet. It is a warzone."

I'm not going to say your wrong here, however anyone can be a LEO your correct... So how could i not know that you or another member is or could be as well, thats a chance i'm willing to take, to give each member of the forum an opertunity to participate. Always Use Discreation.. thats how I feel, so your totally right there.
However, I'm not a leo. just you plain average everyday person... Heck if i was a Leo granted I would be crooked as hell... too much temptation for me. Anyway my point in a "Personal Essay" You don't even have to use your name for it to be considered personal. The Idea of writing a personal essay is that when you read it.. It has feeling, It has Heart. it's not your average run of the mill Essay such as "The Mating Rituals of Spider Mites." A personal essay is something that speaks for itself and is a living breathing work. (sorry i'm an English Major....) It should have feeling and emotions... it should be an offshoot of yourself. I don't mean things like I was born in Oaklahoma on.. such and such a date.. and my mothers name is .... I'm not looking for things like that at all..... That would be crossing the line. I just hope i've cleared myself up on the Idea of what a "Personal Essay" truley is.


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

Awesome idea   I sent mine in.

Really hopin for that top prize, I don't even have a bong


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (May 25, 2006)

what are you looking for length wise??  i have a tendency to write a lot more than needed


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

You want it long.. make it long..... just over 5 paragraphs should be good.. make it as long as it has to be to get your point out.


----------



## jdogg1002000 (May 26, 2006)

it is kinda hard to do 5 paragraphs....lol


----------



## jdogg1002000 (May 26, 2006)

it is kinda hard to do 5 paragraphs....lol[believe in yourself, the mind will set you free]


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 2, 2006)

how big is the glass bong/spoon/chillum just wondering hmmm realistic and 5 paragraphs and personal experince this should be good time to get high hahaha


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 2, 2006)

It's decent sized... big enough to get you fucked up.. lol i dunno exact measurement.. it's med to small sized


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do we just pick one of the ideas or do we write about all of them?


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 11, 2006)

Anything you want .. those are just suggestions


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Word, sounds nice. I might whip something up


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 27, 2006)

*Just a Reminder All Entries are Due by July 4th*


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 6, 2006)

*First Place*​ 
*OhioDood's Essay:*​ 
From learning about ORyens belt in Astronomy to listening to my least favorite professor preach about ethos and pathos, I learned a lot about the world we live in and what it takes to succeed in todays society. There was one very important thing I learned outside of the classroom though. It may not be a so-called life lesson and some may even frown upon what I discovered, but its changed my life nonetheless. What did I learn you may ask? I learned the positive effects of marijuana, and how, despite what the government, our parents, and even Hollywood with such films as Reefer Madness say about pot, it brings out the best in people.​OK, before I go any further, let me introduce who I am. My name is (name removed), and I am a 19 year old preparing for my sophomore year at college. Prior to my freshman year at college, I decided I would attend a University which was 2 ½ hours away from my home in Ohio. None of my friends would be attending the University, but I always thought myself to be an outgoing person, and I believed I would have no problems making friends. I was extremely wrong though. When I got to the small University, everyone already had their group of friends from high school around. It seemed I was the only out-of-towner. I was miserable for the entire first half of the year, and my roommate, who was as obnoxious as they came, didnt help the situation. I decided that after I finished up my freshman year of college, I would no longer be attending that University. The first day of the 2nd semester would change all of that.
I went to my first class of the day, and I sat down near the back of the room. Preparing for another dull lecture about class rules seeing as how it was the first day of the class, I was rather excited when I saw a familiar face walk in. His name was Dan, he was in the room right across from me in my dorm, but besides that I knew very little of him besides that he and my roommate always hung out. Dan would always ask me to go with them when they hung out, but I always said no simply because of the fact that every second I was away from my roommate was a second I wouldnt trade for anything. Dan and I talked the entire period, and later I asked him what he and my roommate do all the time. Dan replied, We go and we smoke, do you smoke? Well, I had never smoked pot in my life, so I told him that. Dan was a great guy and didnt say anything more of the matter. After class, we walked back to our dorm together when he realized he had forgotten his weed in his car and had wanted to smoke later that night. He asked me if Id like to go with him to his car. Even though his car was a 15 minute walk from where we were on campus, I agreed to go.
When we got to his car, he started packing his one hitter. He packed it with enough weed that he could have gotten 3 one hits out of it. He asked me if Id like to smoke with him later, and said even though he knows I dont smoke, he would have felt rude not asking. I told him I would, but I didnt have the cash to pay him back and I didnt want to mooch of him like that. He insisted that if I wanted to smoke then to tell him because he was looking for someone to smoke with. I got really nervous, as this was a big decision for me, but I agreed to smoke with him later. I could tell that he was extremely excited.
Later that night, the time had come. He came over to my room and asked me if I was ready to go, so I got my keys and I began to follow him. I expected to go outside and find a place to smoke, but we went directly into his room. His roommate wasnt there, so he suggested we just pull the one-hitters out of his window. I was once again nervous, this time about being caught, but I agreed once more. He showed me how to hit it and said to keep it in as long as I could. Next, it was my turn. I grabbed the one hitter, which he had packed for me. I lit it up and inhaled as hard as I possibly could. I coughed so hard that I thought the end of my life might be near, but man did that herb taste good! He ended up taking 3 one hits that night and made me go hit for hit with him. I was beyond destroyed, and to this day I ache for the day when I will be that ripped again. After we were done smoking, we began to talk. . Not like people talk usually when they meet for the first time, it was much deeper than that. I found out that, like myself, Dan was from Ohio and had very few friends at the University. I also learned that he didnt care for my roommate at all, and that he had smoked my roommate up dozens of times while my roommate had no smoked him up once. I was getting tired, so I told him I had to go. He said, OK, but promise me well do this again.
Right, I replied.
Dan and I hung out everyday for the next couple weeks, but without smoking because we had smoked the last of his green. We developed the best friendship Ive ever had with someone. He told me everything, I told him everything, and together we had an amazing time. One weekend, I decided I was going to go home, and on the way home I couldnt stop thinking about how thankful I was that I met Dan. I decided I wanted to surprise him, but I couldnt think of what I wanted to do for him. Then it hit me, the answer was so obvious. When I got home, I called my buddy that had a reputation for smoking a lot of weed. I asked him if he knew where I could get any marijuana. . I was going to surprise Dan with some weed. The buddy that I called ended up selling me 3/8ths of an ounce for 150. He called the weed snowball, and it was a lot whiter than the weed Dan and I smoked. Being a one time smoker, I had no idea of whether this was good or bad, so I called him up. Dan, I said, Is there different kinds of weed, and what makes weed good?
Well, the more white the better, he told me, and naturally I was ecstatic. You always want a lot of orange hairs and the bigger the leaves the better. I glanced down at the fat sack I had bought and noticed TONS of orange hairs, so the excitement was getting better and better. I couldnt tell if the leaves were big or not, as I had nothing to compare to since it was the first time I had ever bought weed, but today, I can tell you that the leaves were beautiful and huge.
I was so excited on the 2 ½ hour drive back to the University, it felt like I had been driving for 2 ½ days by the time I got there. I immediately went to Dans room. His roommate was in there, which was terrible because I had to wait even longer to show Dan what I had purchased. After playing PS2 for about an hour, Dans roommate finally left. I reached into my cargo pocket and pulled out the fat sack! Dan was so happy, and asked how much I wanted him to pay. I told him nothing. He still insisted on paying, but obviously I didnt make him. (I later found 60 bucks hidden in my CD case, which to this day he wont confess was him that left it there, but thats just the kind of guy Dan is.)
I told Dan I wanted to smoke that night, but he said we couldnt because his roommate wasnt going to be gone long. I asked Dan if he would like to go outside and find a place to smoke, and he said Sure, but Im warning you. I geek out hard. That was fine by me though, because all I could think of was that fat sack of snowball that I had just showed him. We went out of our dorm and up the main street of the campus where there was a trail through the woods for people to walk on. Now, even though I didnt have many friends at the school and I rarely got out, everyone including myself knew that was where people went to smoke their ganja. We started going down that path, but Dan insisted we couldnt smoke there because the University police check down there frequently. So, we walked down the path and then we went into the woods, dodging thorn bushes, walking down the steepest of hills, and eventually we found this little crick. Inside the crick was the biggest rock Ive ever seen in my life. Dan said, This is it, man.


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 6, 2006)

We both sat upon the rock, and he packed the one hitter up. We each took 2 hits, and neither of us felt like we could even do a 3rd hit because we were so ripped. &#8220;This is the best weed I&#8217;ve ever smoked,&#8221; Dan told me, and in that instant, I felt more proud than I ever had before. We sat on that rock for at least 2 hours that night, both exclaiming how sucked-in to the waterfalls the rocks had made. I had a new love in my life, and her name was Marijane.

For the next 4 weeks, we went there every single day and smoked upon that rock. Things were great. Not only were Dan and I the best of friends during this time, we had managed to meet TONS of other friends from our dorm, as well, all while we were stoned. No one had to know we were stoned, we didn&#8217;t want people to know. It was between Dan and I. But the marijuana brought out the best in both of us, and we talked to anyone and everyone. Eventually, we talked Dan&#8217;s roommate into switching rooms with me, and Dan and I were roommates. We could have smoked in our room every day if we wanted to, but we always went to that giant rock in the crick. Through meeting everyone in the dorm and Dan and I being roommates always ripped, people would stop by our room 24:7. Our room had become the place to be in our dorm. Dan wasn&#8217;t the reason people came to the room. I wasn&#8217;t the reason people came to the room. Since no one knew that Dan and I smoked, marijuana wasn&#8217;t the reason people came to our room. But the three of us together made a great combination, a fun combination that everyone seemed to enjoy.

The semester flew by, as Dan and I were always together and always having a great time. Sure, our grades suffered a little, but our lives had never been better. Suddenly, it was the last week of school. Dan had been studying for exams for about a week in advance, so he didn&#8217;t really ever have time to go down to that rock in the crick, but one night he finally said, &#8220;Let&#8217;s go.&#8221; We walked up that main campus road, through the thorn bushes, down the steepest of hills, and onto that rock. Dan told me something I will never forget. He said, &#8220;Bro, you&#8217;re an O.A.R. fan, right?&#8221;

&#8220;Of course,&#8221; I replied.

&#8220;You know that song, &#8216;The Black Rock&#8217;? Well, I just want you to know that this is my black rock, man. Between me and you, we can come here and just think and talk about anything. It&#8217;s my favorite place on earth, and I love how we can come down here and just leave all the drama and the war of the world and just relax, just the two of us.&#8221; It meant so much to me that he said that, and I began thinking and he was exactly right. I felt the exact same way. Then he said, &#8220;You&#8217;re not coming here again next year. . Are you?&#8221;

&#8220;Nah man, sorry.&#8221;

&#8220;I didn&#8217;t think so. Well, I just want you to know that I hope we keep in contact, but if we don&#8217;t, I will never forget these times, and I will never ever bring anyone else down here to smoke.&#8221; I told him that it&#8217;s not a big deal if he smokes down there with someone else. I mean, come on, it was a perfect place to go and relax. &#8220;No Dave, this is the Black Rock. . I didn&#8217;t make this the Black Rock, and you didn&#8217;t make this the Black Rock. Us being together, that&#8217;s what made this the Black Rock. It&#8217;s our Black Rock.&#8221;

On the last day of school, Dan and I went back to the Black Rock. We were probably the last two people on campus, as we hiked our way down. We brought cameras and we brought our one hitter. We smoked one last time before my 2 ½ hour drive home and his 3 hour drive home. After we smoked everything left in the one hitter, which amounted to about 4 hits each, we shook hands and we got into our cars. Dan followed me almost ¾ of the way home, but my exit was approaching fast. I began to cry, as I slowed down so Dan would pass me in the left lane. I wiped my tears, as to look like a man. I rolled down my window, going about 65 mph on the highway with Dan right next to me with his window down as well. I had no idea what to say, so I waited for Dan to say something. Dan didn&#8217;t say anything, instead he turned his music on full blast and I heard a deep voice sing &#8220;It&#8217;s the black rock!&#8221; It was O.A.R. I got off my exit, and watched continued watching Dan drive by. My eyes watered up again, but I knew this wasn&#8217;t the end of Dan and I&#8217;s incredible bond.

A couple weeks later, Dan called me, as a great friend would. He told me to look outside, and there he was in my driveway. I came outside and he said, &#8220;Come on, we&#8217;re going to the Black Rock.&#8221;

Today, I wish more than anything that I was returning to that University to be with Dan for one more year. But, in a way, it&#8217;s almost perfect that it was a one semester thing. It makes the times we had so much more unforgettable. Dan will forever be one of my best friends. He introduced me to marijane. He picked me up when I was at my lowest. He&#8217;s part of my Black Rock, for that University will forever and always be my Black Rock. . .


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 6, 2006)

*Mutt's Essay*

Why I Cultivate

By Mutt

      Why I cultivate is best described by the different aspects of reasoning. I will try to explain the best I can as I am not very good at stating personal things about myself. Cultivation has a deep meaning in my life. It is not just Marijuana, its all living plants.

      One of the main reasons why I cultivate is for supplying my herbal supply without having to go to the street. I know what it is, how it was grown, and not costing me money. I feel like every time I bought the herb from a dealer, I supported his &#8220;other&#8221; activities. I felt like if he dealt other things. The money the dealer made from it went to producing or making available the poisons that are often peddled by dealers. I have a serious problem with anyone that makes money off of someone else&#8217;s addiction. Meth, Crack, and heroin are social pitfalls with no regard for humanity. I could not in good conscious remotely support these being made available by me enabling that person to sell those kinds of drugs. 

      Another reason for me is the care and attention to detail it takes to grow this plant. I love to see the traits come out of each seeded plant. Each plant has its own characteristics. Some traits are good and some bad. This plant is amazing on what can be done with it. To realize that no other plant behaves the way MJ behaves. The amount of research that has been done on this plant by private individuals is vast. The limits of this plant have not been reached and in my opinion will never be reached. It has industrial, medical, and social values. It is truly a universal plant.

      The other reasons for my love of cultivation can be summarized. I have total control over the environment. It can be almost God-like. To shape, trim, prune, and adjust the environment and plant to achieve a better plant. It is like taking care of a child. You have to feed, monitor, and meet all of its requirements just like a child. A unique bond forms between the plants and grower. I can remember every plant I ever grew. (Even the ones that died.) I also have to supply MJ to a relative for pain. This is the real purpose of MJ. To be used as a healthier alternative to Man-made pills. This topic is a whole other essay and will leave this where it is. 

      Well I hope this essay relays my points of cultivation. Just always remember. Tell no one, show no one, and grow for your own supply not for profit. Stay safe and grow on.


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 6, 2006)

*Both Winners Please Contact me Via e-mail.. Thank You*


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!! I WON SOMETHING!!!!!!!
I never win anything!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Congratulations guys.  *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 7, 2006)

im very happy 4 you guys!!!

Mutt im just like you ive never won anything!!lol

and the only thing i won never got here 

im gonna try next time there is a challenge!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2006)

After careful consideration tonite. and toking from my glass bowl. I am choosing to deny the prize. I am just happy winning. I will PM my choices to Pranic who I would like the prize to go to.

But as winner I get to tell the story of my current glass pipe. 

My wife and I were cruising up a back road. We stopped at a gas station. outside ussual off the wall tourist stuff. We walked in and browsed. Found a few things to buy the kids that were cheap and grabbed a drink. I walk up to the register. Its on top of a glass case. I start looking inside the glass case and its full of hand-blown pipes, bongs, rolling papers. I thought I drove down the hwy to the twilight zone. Back road gas station/tourist junk/ HEAD SHOP!!????. I got this sweet hand blown Pyrex pipe for 15 bucks. So my current pipe has nostalgia of a peculiar story to me. 

but winning this means a whole lot to me. Thanks Pranic excellent contest.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you deserve it Mutt.  You wrote a good essay, and in my short time on this site, I've noticed you are very helpful, posting in every frickin thread, and you always know the right thing to do when someone has problem.  Maybe you don't *need* a new pipe, but you do deserve one.
That's just my opinion.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

oops i forgot all about this grats guys!!! lol


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow!!! Great essays guys!! Ohiodood... that was such a kick ass story... I was sad when your story was over... lol I had forgotten about this contest...


----------



## OhioDood (Jul 8, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Great essays guys!! Ohiodood... that was such a kick ass story... I was sad when your story was over... lol I had forgotten about this contest...




Thanks! Never in a million years did I expect to win a prize in this, so I am pleasantly surprised. Thanks a lot, pranic! Like Mutt, this is like my first time winning anything.


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok Ohio contact me via e-mail.... again congrats to both of you... as to mutts request.... TBG you also need to Hit me up via e-mail.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 9, 2006)

Can we read TBG's submission?


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutt is donating his winnings to TBG....


----------



## sombro (Jul 10, 2006)

great work guys, both tales gave me a warm feeling.

and a top idea too Pranic, who says that stoners do f-all and will never amount to anything??


a nice use of the site.


----------



## Ganj (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone else should run something like this. It seems like a lot of people had fun with it, and it sucks that I missed it.


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

Ganj said:
			
		

> Someone else should run something like this. It seems like a lot of people had fun with it, and it sucks that I missed it.



Ditto! It would be great to have little contests like this on a monthly basis, and I'm sure members could pitch in items for the winners.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 1, 2006)

That first essay kind of sounded like "Brokeback Blackrock"


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 26, 2006)

speaking of Ohio's Essay... he still hasn't gotten back to me, but that could be because we're constantly missing each other.. and playing tag back and fourth.. anyway.... Ohio's essay really spoke to me.... besides i know where his blackrock is... anyway.. on anotha note Hi!


----------



## Funky Cloud (Sep 30, 2006)

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> That first essay kind of sounded like "Brokeback Blackrock"



LMFAO!  Not nice, but brilliant!


----------

